# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Những mẫu smartphone đáng chờ đợi đầu năm 2016

## thangpham18

*ASUS ZENFONE 3*

​ZenFone 2 đã tạo được ấn tượng vô cùng lớn đối với người dùng, từ đó tạo dựng được môt thương hiệu vững chắc, đồng thời mang lại cho ASUS một thị phần không hề nho trên thị trường smartphone toàn cầu. Nhược điểm lớn nhất trên ZenFone 2 có lẽ là thời lượng sử dụng pin và độ sáng màn hình. Nếu khắc phục được hai nhược điểm này cùng với những nâng cấp đáng giá và giữa nguyên mức giá như hiện nay, ZenFone thế hệ thứ 3 sẽ thực sự thu hút trên thị trường vào đầu năm sau.

*HTC ONE M10*

M10 hay A10 hay một tên gọi nào khác sẽ được áp dụng cho dòng sản phẩm chủ lực của HTC. Song, có thể nhấn mạnh mẫu smartphone này sẽ đem tới một làn gió mới, những nâng cấp mạnh mẽ, những thay đổi mang tính bước ngoặt dành cho HTC trong năm 2016.

​Cấu hình cao nhất, độ phân giải màn hình cần thay đổi, thời lượng pin dài, sự trở lại của cảm biến Ultrapixel là những gì mà người ta mong chờ ở HTC. Bên cạnh đó, thiết kế cần phải được đột phá, thậm chí là màn hình cong cùng những công nghệ độc quyền. Dẫu sao, chúng ta vẫn có quyền hy vọng vào HTC.

*LG G FLEX 3*

Tại CES hằng năm, LG luôn cho ra mắt những mẫu smartphone độc đáo cũng như các sản phẩm tầm trung. Năm nay, những mối lo ngại về hiện tượng quá nhiệt khiến sức hút của G Flex 2 bị suy giảm cho dù thiết bị này sở hữu những điểm nhấn ấn tượng như màn hình cong, khả năng chống trầy xước, camera tuyệt đỉnh, màn hình Full HD… Bởi vậy, nhiều khả năng LG sẽ tiếp tục đem tới thị trường thế hệ thứ 3 vào đầu năm 2016.

​Về cấu hình, nhiều khả năng LG G Flex 3 sẽ được trang bị vi xử lý Snapdragon 820, RAM 4GB, màn hình 6 inches, độ phân giải 2K và camera 20.7 MP. Hy vọng rằng người kế nhiệm nó, LG G Flex 3, cũng sẽ không phụ lòng mong đợi của người dùng.

*PROJECT ARA*

​Kể từ năm 2013, dự án smartphone có thể tùy biến được rất nhiều người quan tâm và nổi bật nhất chính là dự án Ara. Dự án này cho phép người dùng tạo ra siêu phẩm di động xứng tầm dành riêng cho bạn với thông số kỹ thuật do bạn quyết định. Các thành phần cơ bản của thiết bị - màn hình, camera, pin… tất cả đều có thể hoán đổi cho nhau và có thể dễ dàng cài đặt trên điện thoại. Sự thành công của Project Ara sẽ là bước ngoặt của thị trường smartphone toàn cầu. Dự kiến, mô hình thương mại đầu tiên sẽ có mặt vào đầu năm tới.

*NEXTBIT ROBIN*

Bạn đã từng nghe đến liên minh Google, HTC, Amazon (tạm gọi tắt là GHA), nếu chưa thì bạn sẽ phải chờ đợi chiếc smartphone với tên gọi Nextbit Robin trình làng vào đầu năm 2016. Đây được coi là một cú huých mạnh trong thế giới Android nhờ vào ý tưởng táo bạo và có đôi nét giống một đồ trang sức thời trang hơn là một hiếc smartphone.

​Thiết kế của Nextbit Robin thực sự ấn tượng với các nút tròn và bộ vỏ nhiều màu sắc và đặc biệt hơn, tất cả các dữ liệu của máy đều được lưu trữ vĩnh viễn trên cloud. Người dung có thể đặt hang Nextbit Robin ngay từ thời điểm này.

*SAMSUNG GALAXY S7 VÀ S7 EDGE*

Tháng ba, khoảng thời gian quen thuộc của nhiều người khi HTC, Samsung ra mắt các siêu phẩm mới nhất của mình. Galaxy S6 và S6 Edge đã tạo nên một bước ngoặt cho các dòng sản phẩm của Samsung sau này và liệu rằng Galaxy S7 có tiếp tục làm được điều này hay không, ít nhất là về mặt công nghệ.

​Galaxy S7 và S7 Edge có thể là chỉ có những cải tiến từ người tiền nhiệm chúng, với thiết kế tương tự nhưng với vỏ bằng kính và kim loại. Tuy nhiên, theo những thông tin rò rỉ, chúng còn được trang bị công nghệ cảm ứng độc đáo của riêng hãng. Máy sẽ có nhiều phiên bản hơn nhờ sự hợp tác trở lại với Qualcomm cũng như thương vụ hợp tác sử dụng cảm biến của Sony thành công.

----------

